# I find most wheel detailing fairly pointless



## speedsix (Feb 8, 2007)

I do a weekly wash and shampoo is sufficient to clean the accumilated brake dust off, the wheels aren't even waxed. I don't find the need for any specific wheel cleaner or protection. I can't really see any difference in finish with a bit of wax on them either.

Am I in the minority on this?


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

Nope agree 100%

total waste of time IMHO, as long as the wheels are cleaned weekly they'll keep on shining.

Waxing and sealing them is a waste of time, the heat generated from braking will kill off any protectant.

though i do pay attention to blackening up the tyres


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

I do like a bit of anarchy :thumb: lol


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

I agree to a point, however, the wheels on my mini begin to lose their glow after a month of washing. I find it neccassery to wax the wheels to make them super shiney again.


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Totally subjective, from your brand of brake pads to the streets you
drive down.
Personally, i'm using AG Clean Wheels (diluted) too often for my own liking
and do about 6k stop-start city miles a year.
Going to switch to EBC GreenStuff pads and try different discs next time round...


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I agree, I do 120 mile round trip each day to work and my Alloys clean up well with just a wash on a weekend.

One point I did notice that there was much more rust and dust when Nationwide Autocentres replaced the front discs with their own supply rather than the Renault originals, "absolutely no difference Sir" 

No difference my aris


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

I have an Astra G and have a 308mm Conversion on the front of my car from a GSI/Coupe. I have the standard pads and the dust produced is unreal! I can clean, polish and wax my wheels, then the next time I go for a drive to my girlfriends which is 5 miles, i can then put a finger mark in the dust! 

I'll be trying greenstuff or similar next as the vaux pads are just so dusty!

So I have to wax mine regularly to help stop the brake dust bedding in and to make cleaning easier


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

If you have new or recently refurbed wheels then maintain them then I agree it's possibly a bit over protective especially if you change your car often (who cars about the next owner principle).
The wheels on my Audi have travelled 130K and i've always looked after them hardly ever using strong cleaners etc. But as the surface ages the paint becomes more pourus and the brakedust does tend to stick alot easier. The wheel wax products are helping me maintain or at least reduce the effects of age and use.

You could argue why wax your car if you wash it regulary!


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

DarrylB said:


> I can clean, polish and wax my wheels, then the next time I go for a drive to my girlfriends which is 5 miles, i can then put a finger mark in the dust!
> I'll be trying greenstuff or similar next as the vaux pads are just so dusty!


Me too.
It's dependent on your wheels design too, my 15-holes are kinda fiddly, but nowhere near the complexity of most BBS designs.


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Each to their own. I am still not convinced about the theory that the wax "burns off". Ask yourself how hot your bonnet gets in summer. Can you touch it??? Do your wheels get hotter than that? I doubt it.... 

I personally wax the wheels as:

A.) It makes them shinier (Just like the body!)
B.) Personally I think it makes them easier to clean. I Clean them everyweek anyway....

Good debate.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## speedsix (Feb 8, 2007)

The brakes aren't exactly small on the LCR and I'm not sure what pads are currently in there but the dust just wipes straight off.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Definate change in depth on my wheels, but they're have a blue metal flake in them, so you notice the difference more.


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Fat Audi 80 said:


> Each to their own. I am still not convinced about the theory that the wax "burns off". Ask yourself how hot your bonnet gets in summer. Can you touch it??? Do your wheels get hotter than that? I doubt it....


I thought most people topped up the wax on their wheels because
searing hot brake dust burns it off, and then their chosen wheel cleaner (along with vigorous brushing) possibly contributes to stripping it off.


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

speedsix said:


> The brakes aren't exactly small on the LCR and I'm not sure what pads are currently in there but the dust just wipes straight off.


Wow,

Stunning looking set-up there mate. Looks just right:doublesho


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

190Evoluzione said:


> I thought most people topped up the wax on their wheels because
> searing hot brake dust burns it off, and then their chosen wheel cleaner (along with vigorous brushing) possibly contributes to stripping it off.


I agree, Of course it will need topping up etc just like any other area of the car, but I guess the "Non wheel wax" peeps are suggesting it doesn't last five minutes...

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I use CG Wheel Guard as it gives the wheels a nice 'bling' effect, though I never let my wheels get too dirty anyway.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

speedsix said:


> I do a weekly wash and shampoo is sufficient to clean the accumilated brake dust off, the wheels aren't even waxed. I don't find the need for any specific wheel cleaner or protection. I can't really see any difference in finish with a bit of wax on them either.
> 
> Am I in the minority on this?


Find whatever works for you and do that IMO.

Have to say I'm staggered when I see some of the photo's of wheels on this place - I'm convinced camera's capture images differently to the human eye (sounds dumb but stick with me) as when I took a photo of one of my alloys after slapping on a bit of SRP the photo looked far, far better than I remembered the wheel looking.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

I think its dependant on how much the car is used, how hard it is driven, how often it is washed and what pads are used.

If you have ever had to clean a wire spoked wheel you would be thankful for any protection to help clear the dirt.

I think the current state and finish of the wheel would also be a factor.

There are wheel specific coatings that stand up to high temp use and I dont think that a coat of this every now and again would do no harm and IMO protect the wheel from the effects of brake dust, even what isnt visable by the naked eye.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

NXT stands up to the heat fine, and I've had my brakes, very, very hot.

Hell even VC stands up to everyday fast road driving.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i presume you have never waxed them then?

i dont have mine waxed at the mo, because i havnt got any, but its the same as waxing the paint. it adds protections, and makes cleaning them EASY PEASY

NO it doesnt need it, but then why are you on this forum if you dont care about your car


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

On both sets of my alloys Poorboys Wheel Sealant has proven to produce a nice effect and gives a nice slippery finish which makes cleaning them much easier. Worth the money imo.

While we're on the subject of alloys, is 'alloy quick detailer' at better than Megs last touch?


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

I have CG wheel guard and do find it adds a nice finish to the wheel and makes washing with a wheel shMITT and brush with shampoo super easy.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

MickCTR said:


> I do like a bit of anarchy :thumb: lol


PMSL! All defectors will be banned


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Maybe it's just me, but I think the wheels stay cleaner just that bit longer when they've been waxed, especially in wet weather. The brake dust/dirt doesn't stick so well initially it seems to me, and yes, subsequent cleaning is a doddle. My view as well is that waxing 'em can't do any harm and is an extra protective barrier, especially in Winter, but if you keep on top of them, washing them religously every week then it probably isn't strictly necessary. Mind you, it's a nice feeling when you know every inch of the car has been cleaned and protected as best as you can get it, not waxing the wheels sometimes feel like a job only 95% done.
Good thread though :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

If you wash the wheels weekly then prob not necessary but if you only get a chance to do them monthly then its a godsend!!!!!


----------



## Muddy (Apr 12, 2006)

I guess I'm in the Pro camp for waxing wheels...Iv'e been doing so as long as I can remember. In the old days I'd slap on SRP and have no problems with brake dust. 
I'm guessing the new modern wheel waxs have been specifically designed for wheels and to combat brake dust more effectively??????


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

OK, I have a bit of a problem with my wheels regarding protection! They are powder coated and the finish is rather textured, there is no way it would take a wax! I use very very mild Megs WB to clean with regularly and thats about all i can do. Unless anyone has some ideas? I have thought about getting them coated again in a different colour and getting them laquered!


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Both good ideas mick, but first why don't you change to a non acid based wheel cleaner.


----------



## EP02JAY (Aug 1, 2006)

Would a non-acidic wheel cleaning product, like P21s, strip off any existing wax/sealant?


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Brazo said:


> If you wash the wheels weekly then prob not necessary but if you only get a chance to do them monthly then its a godsend!!!!!


 agree with that. If I go more than 6 days between washes the brake dust build up becomes a pain to get off. I depends on the Alloys as well. I used NXT on mine a while back and reckon the dust retention was worse, which I put down to the hot brake dust attaching to the wax layer.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Fracture/evaporation temperatures: *Polymers- 350 oF, Acrylic polymers- oF, Silicone oil 350oF, Mineral oils 200oF, Synthetic blends (Carnauba wax / polymers) 200oF, *Carnauba wax 180oF, *and Bee's wax 130oF. In actual practice the high temperatures frequently encountered by vehicles from the radiation causes wax compounds to melt, for example, a painted surfaces exposed to ambient temperatures of 85oF in direct sunlight, will obtain a temperature of 195 oF or more. It should be noted that there is a range of temperatures at which melting begins and that the 'melting point' is the end point of that range

TOGWT


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Fat Audi 80 said:


> Each to their own. I am still not convinced about the theory that the wax "burns off". Ask yourself how hot your bonnet gets in summer. Can you touch it??? Do your wheels get hotter than that? I doubt it....
> 
> I personally wax the wheels as:
> 
> ...


i agree.
i started using cg wheel guard and my wheels shine now instead of just being clean. it is also much easier to wash them. the hose will knock 90% of the brake dust clean off and i do a lot of miles in the week. and as for durability, the wheels will wash that easily for upto 6 weeks after the application.


----------



## PewteRS (May 28, 2007)

IMO any kind protection gotta help against paint defects

Its the same principle as the car body................the dirt does not stick as easy to a well waxes car.


----------



## trionic (Oct 3, 2006)

I spent three hours cleaning just one wheel. Nightmare.

Looked a lot better afterwards, but after a couple of days it looks just as it did. I'm hoping that the three layers of JetSeal will make washing off the brake dust very easy.

Now just gotta summon up the enthusiam to do the other three


----------



## rad_brad (Aug 1, 2007)

i get the feeling i shall be sealing mine once i get it through just for ease of cleaning after

white wheels + lots of spokes + not much space + lots of mileage = a *******:lol:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Pug_101 said:


> Both good ideas mick, but first why don't you change to a non acid based wheel cleaner.


I did that and it just wasn't strong enough to completely brighten them up. When i got them i cleaned them with Poorboys APC for long enough! I switched to WB which gets them clean but the surface has never been 'waxable'


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

What about P21s gel, AB Wheel Brite or Carlack wheel cleaner. Got to be worth a try. I could send you some Wheel Brite to try. Maybe someone else could help with the others.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Cheers mate but i've got no problems with the WB. Nothing is gonna improve the surface texture of the wheels so i'm stuck unless i find some way of smoothing them. Otherwise i need to get them laquered! Just seen a set of wheels for sale on CTRO which i'm tempted with after i sa the post on here where the guys refurbed their own wheels


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it makes a big difference when you come to wash them again. Give your wheels a couple of coats of jet seal and wash them again after a few hundred miles and then say you cant notice the difference.

Swissvax autobahn really brings the flake out in some wheels too.

Thats just my 2p's worth.


----------

